# Americanwinegrape.com



## Phished880 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with company and their products. I would post the link but I'm unable to do so.
I noticed they are just on the other side of the city from me, Which could be a great thing.

Thanks
J


----------



## smurfe (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I haven't heard of them but looked at their site. I'll post the link for ya. Looks interesting. 

http://www.americanwinegrape.com/


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2009)

Never used them before either but will look into it for you.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 17, 2009)

Their specials all expired on 8/05/2006. Their wine contest page is dated 2006. I don't know anything about them, but I wouldn't trust the content of their web page. Of course, lots of companies are poor at updating their web pages, but THREE YEARS???

Steve


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 17, 2009)

they dont answer emails, I tried last year. Site hasnt had much updating. It has been updated since I removed it as a bookmark. But they still havent answered an email


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2009)

Well that should tell you something and all the RED flags should go up.
If they dont answer emails I would not waste my time. 
I bet they are closed.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 18, 2009)

phished:

have you tried phoning them?

Steve


----------



## Phished880 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have not. I was planning on trying to stop by while on some sales calls in the area, but never got time to do so.


----------



## JoePacella (Jan 1, 2010)

Do not waste your time with this company they are a scam just read my other posts!!!


----------

